# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  fishking's Angel Fish Life Stories.....

## fishking

Hi guys

One of the many pics that I taken of this angelfish pair. Hope you guys like it. 


Here is the female angelfish laying eggs

Here is the male angelfish fertilising the eggs

The patch of brown stuff is the newly hatched babies which are absorbing their yolks

The 5 day old babies which are starting to swim

The parents with their babies

Close up of a 1 week old baby. It got no fins at all

3 weeks old babies
*STANDBY FOR ANOTHER LIFE STORY*

----------


## fishking

New family story

Marbled Angel Family Story.... The male was from another pair of angels which bred and it grew up to be more than 2yrs old. The female was bought from LFS. Pity the male has died recently due to the bad water issue. :Crying:  :Crying: 

Male and female angels laying and fertilising the eggs

The eggs on the slanted tile which I bought for them to lay eggs. About 550 to 600 eggs

The newly hatched out babies after 2 days. Got about 97% success rate of hatching.

The pair of angels with their free swimming fry

The parents with their 3 day old fry

Close up of the baby angelfish fry[/quote]

----------


## gonjinn

Congrats! Huge spawn esp the marble pair! Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Very nice stories! Thanks for sharing your joy with us!

----------


## bossteck

Hi Ian, 

Thanks for sharing. Very nice. Is it true that angels remain loyal to their partner? 
97&#37; hatch rate is really amazing!

----------


## fishking

Thanks for the compliments. 

Bossteck..most cichlids will stay loyal to each other. I have more than 20 pieces of adult angels in my 6 ft tank and have about 4 pairs inside. Trust me, they will keep mating with the same one over and over again... :Kiss:  :Kiss: 

They are very very loyal to each other... :Angel:  :Angel:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Wow the number of fry is amazing for the marble pair!  :Shocked:  Very nice fishes.

----------


## beetroot

Wow, amazing and thanks for sharing  :Wink: .
And even more amazing that you happen to be there at the right time to witness it!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## bossteck

How many generations of angels do you have right now? 
Any silvers?

----------


## fishking

I have different generations..hahaha

Living in a 6ft tank...I only keep a few and the rest will sell it to fish shops before I got to know about this forum... :Sad:  :Sad: 

I dont have pure silver...mine is mostly marbled and a mix of leopard blood. Eh...I dont really know how to describe what blood of angels that I have now..maybe can drop by my place in east to look see look see?? :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Interestor

got any blues angel?  :Opps: 

Cheers..

----------


## fishking

eh...what is blues angels??

----------


## Interestor

any type of angels with blue body color  :Smile: 

CHeers..

----------


## trident

hi fishking,
wow sure is a lot of fries. the black angel is interesting  :Grin:

----------


## fishking

> any type of angels with blue body color 
> 
> CHeers..


Eh...so far most of my angels got bluish metallic tint on them if you are referring to this..I dont know why...

----------


## fishking

> hi fishking,
> wow sure is a lot of fries. the black angel is interesting


Thanks trident...although I like your Discus more...kekeke

----------


## trident

> Thanks trident...although I like your Discus more...kekeke



is that the reason your nick is fishking?
It's a famous Discus farm in Taiwan  :Grin:

----------


## fishking

> is that the reason your nick is fishking?
> It's a famous Discus farm in Taiwan


Is it??...hehehe...I dont know of any fish farm in Taiwan... :Smile:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## fishking

Some more of my angel pairs laying eggs over and over and over again....

----------


## fishking

Some more pics

----------


## Interestor

got any interesting crosses from so many fries  :Opps: 


CHeers..

----------


## windcharm

Interesting..never see so many angels in a fish tank before .. :Smile:

----------


## fishking

> got any interesting crosses from so many fries 
> 
> 
> CHeers..


hehehe...got funny mixtures one..so do not know really what to call it...kekekeke

----------


## Interestor

> hehehe...got funny mixtures one..so do not know really what to call it...kekekeke


me got peruvian angel fries 

CHeers..

----------


## fishking

Cool!! They are the ones that look like Altum is it??

----------


## baby_lucky

nice angel.i also breeding angel now.

----------


## khtee

I am really impressed. I like the tank full of angels  :Smile:

----------


## beetlejuice403

Wow!!! Bro, now I know why your nick is "Fishking"...

Bet your hands must be weak & soft now from collecting all the "Baby Bonus" for all the fries...  :Grin: 

Really like the full tank shot with all your angels swimming around... Like flying kites in the water like that...  :Cool: 

By the way, are Angels easy to keep? [Bet your answer is an YES!] What parameters to keep them?? Can they be housed with Blood Parrots? [Hands itching to get some also...  :Grin: ]

Regards.

----------


## fishking

My most beautiful marbled long fin pair



But both passed away liao long time ago

----------


## baby_lucky

> My most beautiful marbled long fin pair
> 
> 
> 
> But both passed away liao long time ago


Nice pair you have.

----------


## fishking

> nice angel.i also breeding angel now.


Wat types you breeding??




> me got peruvian angel fries 
> 
> CHeers..


Many thanks for your fries...feeding very well with fat fat stomachs... :Laughing:  :Laughing: 




> Wow!!! Bro, now I know why your nick is "Fishking"...
> 
> Bet your hands must be weak & soft now from collecting all the "Baby Bonus" for all the fries... 
> 
> Really like the full tank shot with all your angels swimming around... Like flying kites in the water like that... 
> 
> By the way, are Angels easy to keep? [Bet your answer is an YES!] What parameters to keep them?? Can they be housed with Blood Parrots? [Hands itching to get some also... ]
> 
> Regards.


Yo bro...it really is quite easy...most important is that you must have healthy fish. Some LF have very nice angels but look sickly or even in a tank with dead fishes...then you better dont buy. Healthy angels have erect fins..

They can be housed with parrots.......but make sure no other fishes or shrimps that are smaller than their mouths, they eat small fishes. Also keep angels away from fin nipper fish...if not your angels will have damaged fins. 

I got 1 new pair, (female marbled and male pearl shiny skin)..just laid eggs two hours ago..will be busy time for me again...

----------


## Interestor

welcome welcome  :Grin: 

CHeers..

----------


## jwuog

Yikes, it's almost like an angel fish 'factory'!

Your fish are either:
1) Very horny
2) Very comfortable
3) Or both! :Well done:

----------


## fishking

> Yikes, it's almost like an angel fish 'factory'!
> 
> Your fish are either:
> 1) Very horny
> 2) Very comfortable
> 3) Or both!


Trust me ..they are horny...hahahaha




> welcome welcome 
> 
> CHeers..


hahaha.. now they are very well fed...all of them.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## baby_lucky

> Wat types you breeding??


A pair of silver angel.

----------


## eMaZroy

Wow..very interesting life stories! You must be happy to be a god father.. My rams spawn for the 1st time 3 days ago, but they've eaten the eggs up...  :Crying:

----------


## fishking

Maybe they got spooked and thus thats why they eat up the eggs? :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Savant

Wow... what do you do with all the fry man...

----------


## fishking

Well..before I got to know of this forum, I gave it to my friends or sell it to fish shops....but now I have another avenue for me...hehehe

----------


## fishking

Yo guys long time no see...been so so busy with my work.

Some updates of angels that kept breeding and breeding and breeding.

First Blue Angel Pair. Bought a pair from a fish farm sometime in Dec 08. Ever since, they have spawned 6 times. But I only managed to keep 1 batch as I had not enough tanks to support all. Here are some pics!!


The pair of blue angels with their eggs


The male Angel taking care of the newly hatched fries


The male with the free swimming fries


The female with some fries


Closeup of the male


The female again


The pair with the babies


8 weeks old babies


Anot shot of 8 weeks old babies

----------


## fishking

This pair of angels were grown up from babies last year. Their parents were from the pair which laid eggs on the bleach container as shown in the earlier pics. So they are actually brother and sister. Now they paired up and have spawned 5 times since Nov 08 last year. Sorry no baby pics as nothing really special to take pictures of....hahaha :Grin:  :Grin: 


The male fertilising the eggs


The female laying eggs


pic of male and female together

----------


## gonjinn

Bro, do you see any deformity among their spawn? Like missing ventral fins? 
I used to have a sibing pair of koi pearl veiltail angels. Abt 30&#37; of their offsprings have missing ventral fins.

----------


## fishking

I only got a couple of them with no ventral fins. But even if not related angels spawn, there will be couple of them with deformities and missing fins. So there is natural.

----------


## Longffwu

> Some more pics


Gosh this looks like a tank of sparks

----------


## fishking

hahaha....I learnt my lesson after that...when I wanted to sell the angels or give the baby angels to friends, I had a hard time catching out all the babies....took me nearly 30 mins and also some plants were dislodged when I tried to catch all of them...grrr :Sad:  :Sad: 

Now smarter...put the babies in 2 ft tanks...hahahaha..easier to catch... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## flybaits

:Laughing: powerful rate of spawning!! impressed...

anyway, what are the perimeters in keeping them and making them 'horny' all the time? might want to give them a try with one of my empty 4x2x2.

and i don't see you covering your filter inlet with sponge or something.... i mean your fries don't get suck in?


thanks

cheers! :Smile:

----------


## fishking

Haha...I dont keep them in any horny water. I just let nature take its course. In assisting them to breed, I always feed them live foods or frozen foods. This is to condition them to breeding state and also to help the females to develop eggs faster. Compare that to just feeding dried foods, I find that the females will produce eggs faster. 

Did a test before. Fed one pair on tubifex and bloodworms. Another pair on dried pellets only. 

The one with live food and bloodworms bred every week as compared to the dried food ones, the pair only laid eggs 3 weeks later. Every week means once the pair laid the eggs, I will take out the eggs and hatch them artificically. Then the pair will start lay eggs again exactly 1 week later. 

I let them breed in the community tank but I will take out the eggs and hatch them artificially.

----------


## flybaits

what kind of fishes do you have in your community tank? heard those small fishes like neon are not compatible....

cheers!

----------


## fishking

I have rummy noses and 1 sole congo tetra.

----------


## peterkoh

Fishking, any success with Altum breeding ?

----------


## fishking

No...already have dfficulty in keeping AA alive...hahaha :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## SCOPE

> Gosh this looks like a tank of sparks


Very impressive sight! great breeding!

----------


## fishking

New pics of some new pairs


Platinum White Female and Koi Male


Female with eggs


Male and female guarding eggs

----------


## fishking

Marbled Male and Black Female pair

----------


## fishking

Blue Female and Mixed Colour Male


Female and male (back) guarding eggs


Female guarding eggs


Male guarding eggs

----------


## fishking

Albino Angels laying eggs. But eggs not fertile at all

----------


## fishking

Another pair marbled male and black female. Seems like black females have a liking for marbled males...hmmm...




Their offspring at 3 months old

----------

